# can someone make me a signature?



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

i would love to have a signature with my cats. Something sweet and dreamy....

Mishu









Gabby


























Thank you!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can try and do it for you :wink: . What colours would you like?


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

oooh thanks so much!! Any color but yellow  something that'll make Gabby's eyes pop out


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  , ok, I'll see what I can do :wink: .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is your signature :wink: , I hope you like it  :


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! Great Job! :thumb


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Marie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I forgot to say please upload it to your own gallery on the cat forum http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285 , thanks  . If you need help setting it up on your profile just ask :wink: .


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

OH MY GOD !! I'm going to cry !! that is just so beautiful !! thank you so much !!! it is wonderful!! lol i'm so exicted i can't stop writing exclamation marks   :lol:


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

just trying to see if my signature shows


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  , I'm glad you like it  , yes its working! :wink:


----------

